# Motor Muster Greenfield Village June 18 - 19, 2022



## koolbikes (Jun 17, 2022)

Happy Father's Day !
Every Father's Day Weekend, Greenfield Village in Dearborn, Michigan hosts the Motor Muster ...
Cars, Motorcycles, Scooters, Bicycles, Military Vehicles and more from 1933 - 1977.
 The Bicycles are on display both days and the Bicycle Pass-in-Review is on Sunday at 10:30 am, Presented by Bob Strucel
Always a Great Time, Lots to See and Do, Take a Ride on the Train, Model A and even a spin on the Vintage Carousel !
Hope to see you there !
Photos will be posted !




__





						Motor Muster - Greenfield Village Events - The Henry Ford
					

Kick summer into high gear at Motor Muster, one of the country’s most important historical vehicle shows.




					www.thehenryford.org


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 18, 2022)

Here's some photos of the bicycles Saturday at GFV Motor Muster 2022
Enjoy !


----------



## koolbikes (Jun 18, 2022)

And More ...


----------

